# Where do you put your cell phone?



## LI-MTB (Jul 24, 2012)

Just got back into biking this year. I used to ride BMX when I was younger but back then never had the problem of riding with a cell phone or any type of handheld technology!

I now prefer to have my phone on me in case of emergencies, listening to music, gps as well as the many different cycling apps available.

I HATE having it in my pocket but also don't like it under my saddle in a bag, so here is my question.

What do you all do with your cell phone/ipod while riding?


----------



## racer_46 (Jul 6, 2009)

I put it in my camelback along with all my other gear.


----------



## FullyTorque (Jun 13, 2012)

under-seat-bag or camel back. I've thought about a handlebar mount but I crash too much.


----------



## fuelman22 (May 1, 2012)

For me it varies. If I'm road biking I'll keep it in an armband and listen to music, for Mtn biking I keep it in my back pocket if i'm listening to music (incase I wipeout), otherwise I just keep it in my camel back.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

I don't carry a Camelback much anymore so now my phone goes in a stem bag mounted on the seat post (or seat tube if I am only carrying one water bottle).


----------



## Jaysop (Jul 4, 2012)

I put my phone in my camelbak like a lot of other people. My iphone in an otterbox fits in the Ipod pocket on my MULE. 
I see your located on LI, The sports authority in Sayville had all their MULEs marked for $49.99 that's a pretty dam good price but I think it may have been an accident.


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

Camelbak or seat bag. Anywhere I can't hear it. "No, I can't talk now - I'm riding!"

Been mapping some trails in forest land lately and use my wife's iphone for GPS. I can't afford the $100 stem mount, so that one goes in my pack as well. But if I did have the $, I would mount that one on the stem. But my regular phone is, well, a phone. And nothing more.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

Hydration pack, on top in a pocket designed to hold sunglasses. Something I could reach without taking off the pack would be more convenient, but don't want it where it can fall out or is sure to get mashed in a crash.


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

I find shorts that I can ride with it in the pocket and not be annoyed. I like to take pictures with it and not take my pack off to find it. A good case is key, Otterbox already got mentioned, my wife works for them and have tested there products intensely...


----------



## Jaysop (Jul 4, 2012)

RIVER29 said:


> Otterbox already got mentioned, my wife works for them and have tested there products intensely...


OOhhh Whaaaaaat  Can you thank her for me? That case has saved me thousands in would have been replaced Iphones! Everything from Wet conditions, dropped off the roof of my car, My son constantly chewing it and throwing it, and me falling off my bike a few good times!


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

A top tube mini saddle bag works great.


----------



## DaBigBR (Aug 13, 2012)

In the OtterBox belt clip.


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

DaBigBR said:


> In the OtterBox belt clip.


I'm a big fan of Otterbox (they pay our bills) but I don't trust that thing when I'm bouncing down a bumpy trail, plus the fashion police don't approve


----------



## DaBigBR (Aug 13, 2012)

RIVER29 said:


> I'm a big fan of Otterbox (they pay are bills) but I don't trust that thing when I'm bouncing down a bumpy trail, plus the fashion police don't approve


I wear a fairly tough nylon ("instructor" type belt that also holds a gun and ammnition, so short of a substantial impact on the holster that would break the belt clip, I'm okay with it.


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

My Camelbak doesn't have a big enough pocket for both my keys and cellphone, so I put the cell phone in a plastic bag and put it between the reservoir and the back of the bag.


----------



## Highwaystreets (Apr 3, 2006)

in the camlebak....


----------



## DrNickels (Jan 7, 2008)

DaBigBR said:


> I wear a fairly tough nylon ("instructor" type belt that also holds a gun and ammnition, so short of a substantial impact on the holster that would break the belt clip, I'm okay with it.


iPhone in my camelback gun in the waist band holster at 5 o'clock position.


----------



## tpc1 (Jun 29, 2010)

Normally in my top pocket of my hydration pack, but the one time i forget it i get stuck in a gondola at Killington for 30 minutes hanging while they fixed a problem, and i am a little claustrophobic so i was not a happy person, lol. that will teach me, not that my phone would of done much.


----------



## endlesss (Aug 14, 2012)

racer_46 said:


> I put it in my camelback along with all my other gear.


I'm planning on doing this from now on. I would not recommend the saddle. On my last ride, somehow my underseat saddle opened up and I'm still looking for my damn car key on the trail :madman: ! Fortunately a friend riding behind noticed my cell phone fall out so I did manage to recover that...


----------



## LI-MTB (Jul 24, 2012)

I haven't had to use a Hydro pack of any sort but maybe I should invest in one. I have an Otterbox for my iPhone already but don't trust that clip! I had it mounted under my seat once and the phone popped right out. Of course it was ok being in the Otterbox but I wouldn't want to lose it.

I also don't think I would want it mounted on the bike for when I take a spill and my headphones rip out.
Looks like I'm going to look into a Hydro pack of some sort. I'll be a little sweatier on the trails but no biggie.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## LI-MTB (Jul 24, 2012)

Nobody else listens to music? Nothing like some good tunes in the ear to really get the pedals moving.


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

I put it, along with my wallet, keys, multi tool, and tissues, in one of those "Tri-boxes", which is a little rectangular pouch that normally goes between the top tube and steer tube so that triatheletes can eat while riding. In my case, I mount it under the top tube against the seat tube.

I've crashed several times where I landed right on my back (hydration pack).

I use a dropper seatpost, so I can't fit a saddle bag.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

What I use
Camelbak Cell Phone Bag - $15.99


----------



## exchefinma (Jun 15, 2010)

Lifeproof case and bike mount. 

ExChef


----------



## action fab (Aug 14, 2012)

racer_46 said:


> I put it in my camelback along with all my other gear.


Same here. Key, Cell, clif bars all go in my pack.


----------



## spinerguy (Jan 14, 2011)

Like most, in my hydration pack, however, if a trail/loop takes 40 mins or less I hydrate before and after ride so I don't have need to bring my osprey bag.

For those cases I have a Nite Ize "sideways" leather iPhone clip case (available in ballistic too). Clip is pretty rugged and hangs real good onto my belt out the way, same thing wen I'm doing bike errands.

http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/theshorelinemarket_2223_224141244


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

MSU Alum said:


> What I use
> Camelbak Cell Phone Bag - $15.99


Older version of this, has Velcro straps on the back to attach to shoulder straps, stays put.


----------



## shredjunkie (May 16, 2012)

MC SlingBlade said:


> ...and not be "that guy" on group rides.


Ah, so you're that guy, i.e. the one that wants socialize on the trail during group rides. Constant jabber and questioning are why I often ride alone, which is also why I keep my phone well charged and in the front pocket of my shorts where I can get to it quickly in the event I crash and break a bone. Music gets me in the flow when ridding downhill, and helps drown out the pain when climbing. I already know what my freewheel sounds like, and the sound of snakes squishing and rabbits squealing underneath my tires makes me wince. I do make the best effort to bunny hop the poor critters if I have time. I do like snakes, and rabbits... and turtles.


----------



## SlowJoeCrow (Mar 16, 2009)

In the "phone" pocket of my Camelbak for serious rides and in a zippered pocket in my shorts for casual stuff.


----------



## shredjunkie (May 16, 2012)

MC SlingBlade said:


> No, that's not how I am. That's just you making sh|t up.
> 
> Try again?


My apologies, it was just very unclear why you would care if other folks on a group ride listen to music. I rode with a guy that would get upset if I listened to music because he couldn't socialize, so I stopped riding with him. Personally I have never ridden with anyone that could ride downhill faster than me, so don't worry about needing to hear folks coming behind me.


----------



## blbarclay (Aug 28, 2008)

Into the Camelbak with everything else.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

When i was in jail i would carry my cell phone in my arse 99% of the time, i only took it out to make calls n let my cell mate make calls.
Now im out i just carry it in my pocket, cheers:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim-ti (Jul 27, 2005)

Normally in my hydration pack.
On short rides where I don't wear a pack I have a pocket in my bib shorts that I can use (It's shown in my avatar picture). If I wear it there I put it in a zip lock bag to keep the sweat off it, interestingly the touch screen sill works through the zip lock bag.


----------



## swingset (Oct 14, 2010)

On the stem.










It's my jukebox, calorie counter and track-recorder too.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

In my jersey pocket on the back. If I'm out for more than a couple hours, I'll wear my Osprey and keep it in there.


----------



## verdugomountainlocal (Aug 25, 2012)

I put mine in one of the hip wings on the camelbal charge LR.


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

Lifeproof case and bike mount.

Everything is in front of me if needed.


----------



## thundervega (Aug 31, 2012)

An armband will make you cool but I have also seen some strapped in their waists.


----------



## bcruze (Jul 11, 2012)

mine is is the ipod area of the top of my camelpack.

i also have a empty sandwich bag in there in case it starts raining


----------



## i.wombat (Jul 7, 2010)

top tube bag, along with a pack of cigarettes and a spare battery
(Topeak Allweather Tribag)


----------



## elzach (Sep 4, 2012)

i put it in my camlebak


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

bcruze said:


> mine is is the ipod area of the top of my camelpack.
> 
> i also have a empty sandwich bag in there in case it starts raining


+1 me too. I never considered the using GPS apps b/c I didn't think it would work from inside the pak. Well sure as hell does, I haven't lost satellite lock once since I started using one. (c:

gnewcomer aka OldMtnGoat


----------



## armoredsaint (Aug 8, 2012)

top pocket of my Osprey 10


----------



## dream5hift (Aug 15, 2012)

The soft pocket on top of camelbak 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## swl7 (Sep 4, 2012)

i used an armband but I'm scared it'll yank off if I do a big jump


----------



## FinRoller (Jun 21, 2012)

"Xperia active Bike Holder" on the stem. ps. can´t post links or pics yet...


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

I keep mine in the large compartment of my CamelBak MULE...
I've crashed on it and everything was fine.


----------



## Brenok (Sep 8, 2012)

I put mine in my Camelbak.


----------



## da peach (Oct 30, 2006)

when riding dh, I put it in the "belly pad" of my TLD shock doctor (7850?) shirt thing. Works well.

xc, I either put it in my thigh pocket (risky, I guess), or hydro pack.

I don't listen to music, or make many calls while riding. Why would one?


----------



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)

I have a phone mount for my bike, it's either on the stem or handle bars.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

Lifeproof 
for 
i
phone


----------



## gridtalker (Dec 7, 2006)

LI-MTB said:


> Just got back into biking this year. I used to ride BMX when I was younger but back then never had the problem of riding with a cell phone or any type of handheld technology!
> 
> I now prefer to have my phone on me in case of emergencies, listening to music, gps as well as the many different cycling apps available.
> 
> ...


in a fanny pack


----------

